# Coming Soon: 1/350 TOS Enterprise Photoetch Set



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have completed designing the Supplemental Photoetch Set for Polar Lights' upcoming 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise. Since their PE set already includes grills for the warp engines and pylons, my set does not. Instead, it's concentrating on the shuttlecraft hangar and bridge.
For the shuttlecraft hangar, I've included grillwork for the air handling vents in the ceiling; lighting "masks" for the windows, control room, ceiling, and the fantail lights; a rolling style door insert for the main rectangular door on the forward bulkhead, as well as figures in two different scales. The people are in two scales (1/350 and 3/4 of that size) because the hangar is actually only 3/4 the size of the one shown on TV due to the TARDIS affect - you can either choose to use "full sized" figures, or ones scaled to the interior. (Part 8 fits under the dome at the rear of the ship to look like a small control console.)

The bridge includes lighting masks for the upper display panels, control consoles, and main viewer, as well as railings - options are provided for both the first pilot and series ... including decals.

In addition, strips fit into the recessed areas of the bussard collectors to mask them so you don't have to add hundreds of layers of paint there.
Backlight transparency film "shadowcasters" are included that can be placed behind windows to give an appearance of depth.
This set will sell for $29.99 and will be shipping simultaneously with the kit. Click Here for more info and preordering.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful work. This will easily be a must-buy for everyone. Congrats!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice, Paul... 

I'm not 100% sure I recognize a few parts there... in particular, parts #2, #3, and #21. Are those all related to the hangar lighting?

I was sort of hoping to have TOS style chairs as part of this... small bits with a single bend in it (to put the back 90 degrees from the seat). Oh, well... guess I'll have to scratch build some of those. Not a big deal, but something to consider for the future.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

CLBrown said:


> Very nice, Paul...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure I recognize a few parts there... in particular, parts #2, #3, and #21. Are those all related to the hangar lighting?
> 
> I was sort of hoping to have TOS style chairs as part of this... small bits with a single bend in it (to put the back 90 degrees from the seat). Oh, well... guess I'll have to scratch build some of those. Not a big deal, but something to consider for the future.


Possibly that means they could be in the official PE set... since Paul's set cannot have items that the official one has.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'm not a huge Star Trek fan Paul but seeing your set has me sorely tempted to try an Enterprise build :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

CLBrown said:


> I'm not 100% sure I recognize a few parts there... in particular, parts #2, #3, and #21.


I'm guessing #2 and #3 are railings for the bridge....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Getting the box in the mail to start work the official PE set was like being a 6 year old at Christmas - I cleared my desk and spread all of the sprues on it while rubbing my hands together. 



CLBrown said:


> ... I'm not 100% sure I recognize a few parts there... in particular, parts #2, #3, and #21. Are those all related to the hangar lighting? ...


Iain's got #s 2 and 3 right - 2 is the railing for the first pilot bridge, while 3 is for the series. #s 21 are slats to go in the slots of the bussard collectors.



CLBrown said:


> ... I was sort of hoping to have TOS style chairs as part of this... small bits with a single bend in it (to put the back 90 degrees from the seat). ...


The chairs already have backs - it'll be almost impossible to paint the difference between the backs, seats and bases, but with time, patience and a #0000000000 brush, you could do it :wave:

(I'd been planning on doing the gooseneck viewers, but they ended up being just WAY too small.)

P.S. You might notice that the bridge consoles look backwards - they're actually not. I put the fold lines on the back side and I like to have as much detail as possible on the front face of the etch so I reversed them.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey, waitaminute... you have two different things identified as "21." There are the "slats" at the bottom, but there's another "21" higher, which seems likely to be the ceiling of the hangar deck.

The "21" I'm talking about is to the left of the observation gallery windows.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

CLBrown said:


> Hey, waitaminute... you have two different things identified as "21." ...


No I don't ... at least not now that it's been fixed 

Thanks for catching that - I updated it on the production artwork as well. :wave:

So now, to clarify a bit more ... what's NOW the sole item 21 is the ceiling for the shuttle bay (to block light) and items 24 are the slats for the Bussard collectors.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

OK. Adding this to my wish list.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job, Paul. You can count on me for one set. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Trek & Fernando!

Iain - I just realized I hadn't responded to your "I'm not a Star Trek fan, but ..." statement. Get the ship! Your mad skills can do cool stuff with something so large.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, Paul, you pulled a slick Willie didn't you? I was about to tell CLBrown he needed to go see the eye Dr. I almost needed to go myself after trying to find 'two' 21s!! :freak:

HAL9001-


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I can't seem to get the preorder link to work on your site Paul.
All I get is a blank page.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

jimkirk said:


> All I get is a blank page.


Life's trying to _tell_ you something? 

HAL9001-


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jimkirk said:


> I can't seem to get the preorder link to work on your site Paul.
> All I get is a blank page.


Hi Jim,

It should open up an email form in whatever your email program is. You might be encountering a problem, if you use web-based email - if this is the case, you can send an email request to [email protected]. Other than your PayPal email address, the only other information I need at this time is whether you live in Massachusets to determine if I need to charge sales tax.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Paul,

What's the figure in the Shadow Casters sheet doing with it's arm extended? Is it so you could splice in another figure next to him/her and he/she would have his/her arm on his/her shoulder?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

He's just gesturing, but you can do with him what you'd like. 

There are really a lot more of them included than you'll ever use - especially considering the inclusion of the darkened and opaque windows included with the kit (great idea!). I'd forgotten about them when designing the set as my test shot only included clear ones.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you put them on the inside of the model so they can be seen from the outside?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, that's right. A little Micro Krystal Klear or white glue will hold them in place.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Isn't the UFP sign from the TNG era instead of the TOS one?


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Isn't the UFP sign from the TNG era instead of the TOS one?


I first remember seeing it in the Franz Joseph Tech Manual I got back in '75 - so possibly non-canon TOS? Does anyone remember it from an episode?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ffejG said:


> I first remember seeing it in the Franz Joseph Tech Manual I got back in '75 - so possibly non-canon TOS? Does anyone remember it from an episode?


The one from the Franz Joseph Manual looks a bit different:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The UFP seal was invented by Franz Joseph and never appeared in any TOS episodes. The version I included does show up in the TOS-era movies ... and then retroactively in Enterprise-era episdes. I suppose, therefore, that it could go either way.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

hal9001 said:


> Life's trying to _tell_ you something?
> 
> HAL9001-


Yea!!! Quit spending $$$
I just can't help myself.

Paul my email opens up but the page is completely blank.
I will shoot you an email with my pp and address.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> I suppose, therefore, that it could go either way.


Indeed, it can be seen that way. Anyway, I like what you created! :dude:


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

As far as actual canon heres about as close as we got as far as I can remember in TOS.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Post-TOS, around '76, you could get both styles of patches. I think one was called the "pennant" and the other was called ... something else.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Indeed, it can be seen that way. Anyway, I like what you created! :dude:


Thanks Marco!

Thinking about the seal, I remembered one thing I thought when I bought my copy of the Tech Manual (when it first came out!): since there are so many races in the Federation, it seems quite chauvanistic to have obviously Human profiles on the seal.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks Marco!
> 
> Thinking about the seal, I remembered one thing I thought when I bought my copy of the Tech Manual (when it first came out!): since there are so many races in the Federation, it seems quite chauvanistic to have obviously Human profiles on the seal.


". . . the Federation is a ****-sapiens only club."


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jamie posted on the Round 2 blog that the "Premiere Edition" order emails will be going out any time now, perhaps "as early as this afternoon"!

Photoetch should be in my hands tomorrow; ShadowCasters are printed, coated, and pieces; instructions and labels are printed; the only thing I'm waiting on is the decals. I'm waiting to hear from JT Graphics on their ETA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just got confirmation from JT Graphics that the decals will ship on Saturday. This means that the etch set will start shipping next Wednesday.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The TOS Enterprise Etch is all packed and shipping has begun - all wholesale and the first couple of pre-orders are out the door, and the website has been updated to remove the pre-order link.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice - adding this to my Christmas list...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Paulbo, you continue to amaze!  Nice work. This is on my list.

Todd


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got mine, and its slick as usual, Paulbo! :thumbsup:
But now I want the model to use it on!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Rallystone said:


> Just got mine, and its slick as usual, Paulbo! :thumbsup:
> But now I want the model to use it on!!!


Thanks!

Me, too ... I'm dying to see the gridlines. (Seriously, even on the test shot they're not terribly bad - I can only imagine how nice the final ones will look.)


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I couldn't wait any longer.... Order placed. I love the little NOMADS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Got mine today! Very fast shipping.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cool. I ordered mine last night. Got an email from Paul today that he just dropped it off in the mail. Will be delivered on Tuesday. Awesome!! Thanks Paul!!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I also ordered mine yesterday.
Now I just need a kit to go with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

My set arrived today. Beautiful work on the details Paul. Now, just need the Big E to be delivered and get the detail kits.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Paulbo, if I could ask a silly question? What is the ship's registry that is included in the set to be used for? On the ship or on the base?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> Paulbo, if I could ask a silly question? What is the ship's registry that is included in the set to be used for? On the ship or on the base?


I asked that question of Paul earlier (I too thought it might go on the ship). Paul's reply:

The two pieces you asked about are just extras - I had extra space on the
fret* so I added "medallions" (including the UFP emblem) that people can use
however they'd like. I envision most people will use them on the base or
perhaps a backdrop.

* Photoetch sets are made on big master frets. Sometimes I can't shrink a
set enough to add one more row or column of individual sets, so I expand
them to fill up as much of the master fret so there isn't any waste. When I
do this, I fill the extra space on set with a medallion or something else.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Need to wait on some funds and I am gonna get me one of these... may even try and get the new refit one too.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

jgoldsack said:


> Need to wait on some funds and I am gonna get me one of these... may even try and get the new refit one too.


Definitely recommended!

I received my ordered TOS and updated Refit sets a number of nights ago. I pulled them out to show my wife who does not get too excited about my modeling purchases and only responds "how much did that cost?". For a change she was really impressed by the two photoetch sheets, appreciating all the fine detail. Amazed how such small pieces could be handled and looks forward to seeing me incorporating them into the model.

Of course she asked "how much did it cost?"


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Thanks Sparky... it would've been awesome if it was reversed and could be used as a painting mask.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It would be neat if Lou did painting masks for some of the markings. I don't know if he's planning to or not, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah, that's true! I think the biggest worry for me is the registry decal film looking clunky. I'd love a painting mask or some dry transfer lettering for that.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I got my photoetch today... awesome work Paul!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Jeff!


----------

